

Amiga A2000/A3000 Sum USB Adapter Prototype - doener
http://retro.7-bit.pl/?lang=en&go=aktualnosci

======
rasz_pl
its a usb hid keyboard to Amiga keyboard converter. Microcontroller used is
_over_ 16 times faster than A500 CPU making this pretty ridiculous.

------
martin1b
very cool

